# Mud Minnow Project



## FellowShip1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Guys:

Starting a new project so I figured you guys might be interested in it Plus I will need some info about question I will have. 

This is not my first project boat But this will be my first Micro skiff.
I got a "out of the mold" Mud Minnow. Just the plug no stringers no holes no nothing.

I have started building the stringers & picked up supplies to start on some glass work. As I finish each step I will post pictures and the how too's. 

The boat is 16'4" long with a 5'1" beam midship. 

Here are some pictures as is for now.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2665555731763.129148.1642136145&type=1&l=b060050ee0






FellowShip

__________________________________________________

Just for the Grins.  ;D

Antique 23' SF Classic SeaCraft Owner
16' Mud Minnow


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you sure that is a fresh plug and not an actual mold itself? I'm not trying to knock it, but with the rough gel it looks like a mold to me which would be much heavier then an actual hull and made with a different layup. If it is a mold and you have the rights to it then you may have a good business opportunity, or something worth more money to sell as it is then if you finished it out.


----------



## FellowShip1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Firecat:

I wish it was the mold I would make it a little business. The boat now weighs about 150 lbs. If it was a mold the inside would by a high buff gel coat So you could pop the boat out. Gel coat is the first layer of the composite process then a layer of chopped mat then woven roven layers. This boat has been sitting around for several years and the gel coat is faded. I will be adding additional glass to the inside and re gel coating the bottom and probably painting the sides.




FellowShip

__________________________________________________

Just for the Grins.  ;D

Antique 23' SF Classic SeaCraft Owner
16' Mud Minnow


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, I figured it might be an old mold with a good amount of wear on the inside. I know there are alot of decommissioned molds floating around, but with some work they can be made usable again. 
When you said "out of the mold" I figured you meant fresh plug, but if it's been sitting then that makes sense.
Not sure if you have done this yet, but check for flexing and warping before setting the stringers in. A bare hull sitting in the sun has a tendency to sag a bit, but it can easily be corrected. Check every flat surface with a straight edge and check for squareness by measuring diagonally. It doesn't need to be perfect, but if it's off alot it will need to be fixed so it will track correctly. Good luck and Have fun.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Fellowship, being a "out of the mold" hull I would figure out how much this project is going to cost because titles are a pain in the rear to obtain from the DMV.  Any boat considered 16ft and above requires the FWC officer to do a inspection report and submit it to the DMV. Any boat below 16ft dosent require a inspection done.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome to see someone on here picked up the boat ! I was really close to buying it myself but the ride was kinda far to Miami and I didn't want to get there and possibly be dissatisfied. 

Good luck with the build ! ;D


----------



## FellowShip1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Silent Stalker:

On this one, I'm learning all the time. I looked for the ID # the night I picked it up from Tommy but did not see it. Since it was sold as a no title boat I was planning to register it as a HomeBuilt boat. 
Well today I was starting on the transom and found the ID #. This boat in NOT a Mud Minnow. The manufacturer is called Eagle Boats Inc. with a ID starting with (EGK) they went out of business in Dec. 1998. My hull was completed on 1/8/99. That's why it was just a plug, probably they were just using up the last of their materials. 

I will attempt to title it as a Eagle. As for the process many tag agencies will just ask to see some pictures and receipts for doc's. 

I have built some stringers out of PVC with glass I casing them and will be foam filled.
I am now doing the transom to install first, then one additional layer of 18 oz. glass in the inside then tack down stringers, fill with foam and glass firmly into place. 

I will post pictures at that time.


Question : Does any one know anything about Eagle Boats Inc. (EGK)??? 


FellowShip

____________________________________________________________________

Just for the Grins ;D

Antique 23' SF Classic SeaCraft Owner
16' 4" Eagle


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.nadaguides.com/Boats/1999/Eagle-Boats-Inc

http://www.nadaguides.com/Boats/2004/Eagle-2


----------

